# Newbie to the camper life need help with trailer suggestions 5er or bumber pull



## kellwhy66 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have problem. We are lookingto upgrade our camper. We now currently have a 6000lbs tin can on wheels. I want to upgrade to a 5er but the wife wants a bumper pull. I will doing 95 percent of the driving and i do most of the hook up myself anyway just want some feedback thanks Kelly


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*5ver or bumper pull RV*

I can only speak for a bumper pull toy hauler. In 08 we bought a 17ft Vortex toy hauler and last year we upgraded to a 21ft 06 K2 by Komfort. It took us about an hour our first time or two but now after getting it level right to left with a couple of 2x10 boards which is the first thing we do before set up, it takes about 35 minutes. If you haven't bought your tow vehicle yet I would strongly encourage you to find a RV first then look at the listed GROSS weight and look for a tow vehicle that has more than that tow capacity. If you already have a truck buy your RV to be less than it's rated tow capacity. Be VERY leary of anything the salesman tells you and yes they will lie to sell their product and do not even consider the dry or empty weight you will never tow at those weights but likely will be close to the gross weight. I know that sounds cynical but that's the way it is. If you plan on camping in cold areas find out if the underside is well insulated not all are. I'm sure others will chime in with good advice that you'll find usefull and they are experienced so consider their advice. Good luck and happy camping.:welcome:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The same truck will typically have a higher tow rating for a fifth wheel, than a bumper pull because of the way the weight sits over the truck versus off the bumper. We've had both and I'll never go back to a TT. Generally speaking you'll need a minimum of a 1/2 ton but probably a 1 ton or dually. No more mini pickup trucks for fifth wheel towing.

While you might lose some area of the truck bed for cargo, this is typically not a problem because being able to carry a higher capacity 5th wheel means you can usually can more items in the fifth wheel instead of the truck bed (more secure and drier, too).

When we purchased our fifth wheel, then hitched it up to take it home, my wife, the passenger IMMEDIATELY noticed how much less the truck was struggling. She opened her eyes wide and declared, "I can't believe how much better the truck feels with the load over the wheels". You will definitely notice the improvement that the weight is being carried by the truck and not that you're dragging something behind you. There is also more stability because there is no sway caused from other vehicles or the wind. Plus it's easy to hitch because you look back into the rear window to see the pin connect to the hitch - no more guessing, mirrors or cameras for that.

It will take some getting used to the big hulk behind you but you'll become a better driver because you are forced to use your mirrors and the smoother ride will be worth it.

What is it about a fifth wheel DW doesn't like? To be fair she might have some reservations which just might need to be addressed. Maybe she wants the smaller rig and this is one way to force it.


----------

